# Going Nitro



## Lexusteel (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi my name is Raquel :wave: I am new to RC and have quickly become addicted. I bought an Electric Duratrax Evader BX two months ago and I love it, it so fun!
But I'm hooked and want to go Nitro. I am definetly getting a T-Maxx, but was wondering what are some of the things I will NEED to start out. I know I need glow plugs, tools, fuel, and am also getting a RDLogics tuned pipe. I also read in my buyers guide that I should get a temp gun, but was wondering if one is better than the other? any advice is welcomed.... 
I'm looking to spend $500 and the T-max is $365 so want to make sure I get the most important stuff!!

P.S. my husband thinks I'm nuts :jest:


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Welcome to the hobby! To go along with your t-maxx, you will need, of course, the obvious things that you listed, such as a glow ignitor, glow plugs, tools (I recommend picking up a nice set of allen drivers), fuel, a fuel bottle, etc.. You will also need a battery and charger (which I would assume you have already since you have an electric evader) to start the truck. For a tempgun, the OFNA unit is good, as is anything from www.tempgun.com. Some of the more obscure items would be air filter oil, after run oil, and... I'm sure other people will add what I missed. BTW, you're husband will probably want his own rc soon lol.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea welcome to the hobby yhe only other thing that i can think of that you might need is a very small flat tip screw driver to adjust the carb.


oh yea and just to have fun with it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexusteel (Oct 18, 2004)

You will also need a battery and charger (which I would assume you have already since you have an electric evader) to start the truck. For a tempgun said:


> www.tempgun.com[/url].
> 
> Thanx...I do have several battery packs and a quick charger which is part of the reason I'm getting a T-Maxx and the fact that it screamed BUY ME
> 
> ...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The Duratrax temp gun is the same as one model that tempgun.com has so it should be fine. I've sold several of the tempgun.com guns and have one of my own and they work very well. Honestly you don't need one of the $300 units anymore because the lower priced units have come a LONG way in the quality department. Just shoot the glow plug with the gun and you're good to go to find temp. Best $25 you'll spend.


----------

